#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Буддизм для начинающих" Геше Джампа Тинлей

## Dechen Norzang

"Буддизм для начинающих" Геше Джампа Тинлея - еще одна новинка от Издательства Дже Цонкапа.

Новосибирск: Дже Цонкапа, 2013
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 172 стр., твердый переплет, цв. илл. 
Под редакцией А. Гронского. Устный перевод с английского М. Малыгина, Б. Дондоков, А. Морозов

Несмотря на обилие в настоящее время литературы по буддизму, переведенной и изданной на русском языке, перед теми, кто начинает интересоваться философией и практикой буддизма встает непростой вопрос: в каких книгах можно найти целостное, аутентичное и в тоже время доступное изложение Учения Будды?
Данная книга составлена по материалам лекций разных лет, прочитанных доктором буддийской философии, современным тибетским ученым Геше Джампа Тинлеем, благодаря доброте которого жители России и ближнего зарубежья уже более 20 лет имеют возможность знакомиться с чистым Учением Будды Шакьямуни.
Кратко изложены история возникновения буддийского Учения, его важнейшие разделы, даны некоторые непосредственные указания для практики в повседневной жизни. Наставления, безоговорочно основанные на коренных текстах буддийского Учения, адаптированы для современных российских читателей, для того чтобы помочь им составить общее целостное представление о философии буддизма и сделать первые шаги в практике. Книга, безусловно, будет также полезна тем, кто изучает буддизм уже не первый год. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/9000

----------

Kit (27.11.2013), Алдын Хадыс (30.11.2013), Алексей Белый (28.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2013), Савелов Александр (27.11.2013)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Последний раз редактировалось Валерий Павлов; Вчера в 21:44. Причина: Некорректное обращение


Было убрано слово "досточтимым", которое стояло перед Геше Джампа Тинлеем.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Было убрано слово "досточтимым", которое стояло перед Геше Джампа Тинлеем.


Ну да, "досточтимый"  (venerable) - эпитет монахов, а Геше вроде как уже не монах.

----------

Ануруддха (28.11.2013), Нико (28.11.2013)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Это я так, к сведению. Наверно ученики геше Тинлея трактуют это слово как-то расширено, раз так пишут.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.11.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Ученики безусловно могут трактовать это слово по своему но в _буддийском_ контексте обращение "досточтимый" возможно только к монаху.

----------

Aion (29.11.2013), Аурум (29.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.11.2013), Нико (29.11.2013)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Может не из фанатизма, а из любви к Учителю. А в том случае просто запятую не поставили после Ринпоче, из небрежности.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Может это кого нибудь обидит, но сотрудникам издательства не интересно мнение местного сообщества, т.е. совершенно. Во всех книгах издательства "Дже Цонкапа" обращение в Геше Тинлею было и будет "досточтимый" вне зависимости от того кто и что думает по этому поводу.

----------

Yur (04.12.2013), Алексей Белый (29.11.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Это некоторым образом характеризует издательство.

----------

Аурум (29.11.2013), Вантус (01.12.2013), Кузьмич (30.11.2013), Нико (29.11.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Это некоторым образом характеризует издательство.


Это характеризует авторитетность мнения участников форума  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Это характеризует авторитетность мнения участников форума


Речь ведь не об обыденном понимании слова, а, если можно так сказать, о буддийской этике. Такого же мнения, к примеру, придерживается и Андрей Терентьев, который как известно был личным переводчиком Далай-ламы. В международном буддийском сообществе также вызовет как минимум непонимание если кто-либо будучи мирянином представится и подпишется с приставкой venerable.

----------

Aion (29.11.2013), Ittosai (29.11.2013), Аурум (29.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.11.2013), Паня (29.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это характеризует авторитетность мнения участников форума


А мнение, скажем, ЕСДЛ тоже нерелевантно?  :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А мнение, скажем, ЕСДЛ тоже нерелевантно?


А он тут под каким ником логинится?

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Может не из фанатизма, а из любви к Учителю. А в том случае просто запятую не поставили после Ринпоче, из небрежности.


Небрежности не было. Дже Ринпоче, Будда, Учитель, Геше Тинлей. Для многих это одно и тоже.

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Это из фанатизма так трактуют они. Запомнилась книжка их: "Чже Ринпоче досточмый Гуру Геше Джампа Тинлей". Это уже зашкаливает, скромней надо быть.


Вам бы тоже не помешало быть скромнее.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А он тут под каким ником логинится?


Это у него спросите - заодно мнение по Геше Тинлею узнаете  :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Это у него спросите - заодно мнение по Геше Тинлею узнаете


Спрашивали, знаем. Это вы поменьше сплетням всяких ____ верьте и информацию проверяйте перед тем как ее транслировать тем более на открытом форуме. 



Чего и вам желаем  :Smilie:

----------

Kash (03.12.2013), Lion Miller (30.11.2013), Алексей Белый (29.11.2013), Савелов Александр (30.11.2013)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Небрежности не было. Дже Ринпоче, Будда, Учитель, Геше Тинлей. Для многих это одно и тоже.


Отсутствует точка на обложке и титульном листе. В информации о книге она есть.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Спрашивали, знаем. Это вы поменьше сплетням всяких ____ верьте и информацию проверяйте перед тем как ее транслировать тем более на открытом форуме. 
> 
> Чего и вам желаем


Т.е. Геше Тинлей силой этого письма секретаря ЕСДЛ стал внезапно монахом обратно? Что это вы сразу на грубость перешли, аж удалять пришлось, я ведь пока только про монашеский статус "досточтимый".

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Т.е. Геше Тинлей стал внезапно монахом обратно? Что это вы сразу на грубость перешли, аж удалять пришлось, я ведь пока только про монашеский статус "досточтимый".


Зачем передергивать, не монах он это факт и с этим никто не спорит. Вы знаете, в редакции там профессиональный филолог редактурой занимается и русский язык поболее нашего с вами изучал. Разумеется при переводе на английский язык книги Геше Тинлея никто не будет использовать venerable, а в русском издании вполне уместно.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Зачем передергивать, не монах он это факт и с этим никто не спорит. Вы знаете, в редакции там профессиональный филолог редактурой занимается и русский язык поболее нашего с вами изучал. Разумеется при переводе на английский язык книги Геше Тинлея никто не будет использовать venerable, а в русском издании вполне уместно.


А почему в русском - вполне уместно, а на английский - никто не будет?) Потому что профессиональный филолог занимается редактурой?)
Сколько, кстати, у Геше Тинлея книг на английском и планируется что-либо переводить на английский?)

----------


## Алексей Белый

> Отсутствует точка на обложке и титульном листе. В информации о книге она есть.
> 
> Вложение 15472


Все верно. Так и запланировано.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А почему в русском - вполне уместно, а на английский - никто не будет?) 
> Сколько, кстати, у Геше Тинлея книг на английском и планируется что-либо переводить на английский?)


Переводить на английский пока не планируют на сколько я знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Зачем передергивать, не монах он это факт и с этим никто не спорит. Вы знаете, в редакции там профессиональный филолог редактурой занимается и русский язык поболее нашего с вами изучал. Разумеется при переводе на английский язык книги Геше Тинлея никто не будет использовать venerable, а в русском издании вполне уместно.


А кто этот профессиональный филолог?

----------


## Нико

> А почему в русском - вполне уместно, а на английский - никто не будет?) Потому что профессиональный филолог занимается редактурой?)
> Сколько, кстати, у Геше Тинлея книг на английском и планируется что-либо переводить на английский?)


Да кто будет этим заниматься? И главное: зачем?

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, логичный вопрос! Где же позднейшие фото Джампа Тинлея с Далай-Ламой?
И почему Дж. Тинлея называют "геше"? Ведь это монашеское звание.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, логичный вопрос! Где же позднейшие фото Джампа Тинлея с Далай-Ламой?
> И почему Дж. Тинлея называют "геше"? Ведь это монашеское звание.


Геше - не монашеский, а учëный титул, как "Ph.D.". В Ньингма аналог - кхенпо.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Я один раз воочию его видел и слушал на общественной лекции. Конечно же говорит все по Дхарме и очень интересно и полезно. Много доброжелательности и юмора. Но почему то на следующую встречу не пошел.

----------

Kash (03.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Не вводите людей в заблуждение, ньингмапинские Учителя-миряне и их российские ученики прекрасно живут без присовокупления титула "досточтимый" без повода к этому.


Такая у вас традиция, почему бы и нет. Наша традиция употреблять термин "досточтимый" в его первоначальном смысле без привязки в монашескому статусу.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Такая у вас традиция, почему бы и нет. Наша традиция употреблять термин "досточтимый" в его первоначальном смысле без привязки в монашескому статусу.


Ну вот и прекрасно, чтим вашу традицию, но на БФ традиция - тоже использовать титул "досточтимый" только по отношению к монахам, вытекающая из многочисленных прошлых обсуждений) Или, чтоб даже точнее, на БФ традиция - _обсуждать использование титула "досточтимый"_  :Wink:

----------

